# Black March



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Has anyone heard of it, and is anyone 'taking part'? It's another protest against the SOPA/PIPA/ACTA/PCIPA legislation, and the apparently never-ending supply of alternatives. Essentially, for all of March, you are asked to not buy or download anything from any big corporations - no Amazon, no iTunes, and don't even go to the cinema. The reason is that many of these companies support the legislation, as they profit from the losses of websites like Megaupload (which was pulled for piracy). For the four weeks of this month, people hope to dent their profits with a boycott.

I only came across the idea this weekend, so I don't think it's been as well-publicised as the more general tirades against SOPA et. al. It's a well-principled idea, but I'll be surprised if it has any effect, in both practical and financial terms.


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

Boycotts work well when targeting one big corporation, but *all* big corporations?

I mean I'm kind of young so I don't really have the years behind me to really know this, but that just seems like an idea that's destined to fail.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Sofronitsky said:


> Boycotts work well when targeting one big corporation, but *all* big corporations?
> 
> I mean I'm kind of young so I don't really have the years behind me to really know this, but that just seems like an idea that's destined to fail.


Yes, I think this is especially a problem in this instance because this isn't just a boycott, this is necessarily asking people to go without purchasing any form of entertainment. After all, while people have suggested that is just big media corporations to be avoided, and so we can buy directly from artists when possible, when does that opportunity ever arise? When I want to buy a CD, I have no choice but to go through some massive distributor.


----------

